# What did I do wrong?



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Well like I said in a previous post I haven't made soup in about 6 months and I guess I got in a hurry cause I screwed up.
I'm guessing something wasn't hot enough either lye mixture or oils.
OK, unmolded the soap and out pours all this oil. All down the center of the log mold was a hollow spot filled with oil.
So anyone know what I did wrong?? Also what can I do with it now. If I let it dry a bit can I grad it up and rebatch it? I don't make laundry soap. 
I did use a FO that I never used before. Amaretto Nog from CS.
Thanks JoAnn.
PS Ill be a son of a biscuit I just unmolded another log and the same thing happened. Another new FO Cotton Candy from CS. I'm not saying its the FO is to blame its just the only thing new other than I was in a bit of a hurry. Oh ya I did open a new bottle of lye also.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My guess is that it overheated, actually. If you take ALL of it, including all much of the oil as you can possibly salvage, and plop it into a crock pot, roaster, or stainless steel pan of some sort that will fit into your oven, you can rebatch it, no shredding actually necessary. (Though it will melt faster if you cut it into chunks.)


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Did it come to a good trace before you poured it? Was your lye and oils the same temp?

I have had that problem if my lye mixture was to cold (ice cubes just melted). I now stick blend my lye mixture before I pour it into the oil.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

hsmomof4 said:


> My guess is that it overheated, actually. If you take ALL of it, including all much of the oil as you can possibly salvage, and plop it into a crock pot, roaster, or stainless steel pan of some sort that will fit into your oven, you can rebatch it, no shredding actually necessary. (Though it will melt faster if you cut it into chunks.)


The more I looked at the whole mess the more discusted I got at myself for not being more careful so I took the whole bunch of it and mushed it together and put it in the crock pot. Its almost melted down now. Its a dark kind of root beer color but before it melted it was a yam color sooooo I think I'll toss in some white shaved pieces of soap just before its done give it a fast stir and call it candied yams. 
The scents are amaretto nog and cotton candie and they smell sweet so what the heck lol.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Tallabred said:


> Did it come to a good trace before you poured it? Was your lye and oils the same temp?
> 
> I have had that problem if my lye mixture was to cold (ice cubes just melted). I now stick blend my lye mixture before I pour it into the oil.


The first batch got think real fast after the FO was dumped it. I almost had to spoon it in the mold. 
The next batch I think I poured a bit to soon and in both of them I think the milk lye mixture was kind of cool. I was in a hurry because my Mom was sick and I needed to go over to her house and I got in a hurry.
Thanks JoAnn


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Could it be that you reached a false trace in one of the batches? I've had that happen and for me, believe it or not, I put hot water in the sink to help remelt the batch and then proceed as normal. It has only happened to me when it is cold in the house.

And could the other batch, maybe because your FO accelerated the batch, that it was the FO that was leaking because it didn't get thoroughly mixed in?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I just did that with THREE big batches of soap! Ugg....and I soap all the time! My oils were too hot and I was using water to dissolve the lye and not letting it cool down enough before pouring it into the oils. It's not a loss except in time. I have to melt it down in the crockpot and rebatch it. I've done some of it, but not all of it. Yep...getting in too big of a hurry does not work well at all for me!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Well guess what.. that soap that I screwed up and then rebatched actually came out pretty good. Of course it didn't turn out looking or smelling like candied yams but it does look like apple cake and I add an oz of apple clover scent so now I have apple cake. Its brown with specks of off white that look like chopped apple and the top is kind of textured. I'm happy!!
JoAnn.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you JoAnn.


----------

